# Our 2012 Party, Oct. 20th



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

Im trying to see if I can upload some pictures
Haunted Halls


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

The Halls


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

My husband and the Hayride


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

Paintball shooting range for all ages


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

Odds and ends and a picture or 2 of our family. Also, we had about 75 people show up and nearly all of them dressed in costume! Im so proud of everyone.





































My little Family


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks fun and spooky....love the idea for the photo op


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> Looks fun and spooky....love the idea for the photo op


Thank you Matrixmom. We found the old frames right before a big trash pick up day. People seemed to like it.


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Very cool! Love the paint ball shooting...if any of the guests came without costumes you could dress them up as deer and have at em!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Boy looks like you did a lot of work for this...bet everyone had a great time!


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

yank said:


> Very cool! Love the paint ball shooting...if any of the guests came without costumes you could dress them up as deer and have at em!


Thank you yank! I needed to think of how to keep all of our friends that like to get crazy drunk at parties entertained at our party with no alcohol. So the main thing that I thought would work was, to let them shoot things.  There were some people that suggested putting a person in the target zone.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

Muffy said:


> Boy looks like you did a lot of work for this...bet everyone had a great time!


Thank you for the comment Muffy. We worked all year on things. Just my husband & I, and the whole time our families would make jokes about everything and make us feel a little foolish for always do something for Halloween. But you know, they all were speechless when they got to the party. They've told everyone about it, like they are proud of what we did. You just wait and see, the comments will come around again after time goes by. Its cool though, we have fun doing it.


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks like a great family friendly party! WOW you put a lot of work into it. I really like your family portrait idea, might have to steal that one. We generally put on an adult only party, but have considered having one for the kids next year. You had some great ideas.... really loved the three halls too!!! 

Thanks for sharing!
Happy Halloween

-- Dixiemama


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> That looks like a great family friendly party! WOW you put a lot of work into it. I really like your family portrait idea, might have to steal that one. We generally put on an adult only party, but have considered having one for the kids next year. You had some great ideas.... really loved the three halls too!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> Happy Halloween
> ...


Thank you Dixiemama. I would love to see people steel ideas. It would be such a compliment. I like doing the family friendly party because I love the memories I have of spooky events my parents took me to (or pushed me through) when I was little. It doesn't seem like groups (school, church, etc.) do as much spooky stuff these days because they don't want to offend others in the community. Well I say, Boo! to that.


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

*Boo to the spook spoilers!*



Wifeofrankie said:


> Thank you Dixiemama. I would love to see people steel ideas. It would be such a compliment. I like doing the family friendly party because I love the memories I have of spooky events my parents took me to (or pushed me through) when I was little. It doesn't seem like groups (school, church, etc.) do as much spooky stuff these days because they don't want to offend others in the community. Well I say, Boo! to that.


I get most of my ideas from this forum, so I LOVE to steal ideas! I also agree, my parents raised us on scary movies and spooky parties, and I am no serial killer (but I play one at Halloween lol). Boooo to the people that put a damper on our spooky fun! 

Keep spookin', 

Dixiemama


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wifeofrankie, what a wonderful party. I'm so glad you were able to get photos of a lot of your areas. That looked like quite a large event you threw and so glad you had a nice evening for it. Lots of great ideas from it but I have to agree that the picture frame wall came out super and was very clever. Don't know when, but I want to use something like that in one of my future haunts. The carnival one might be the perfect setting, and with so many kids having cell phones with cameras they will probably love getting their friends in a photo like that. The look when some of your guests "broke through" the frame was really neat. How cool to have something like 75 people all in costume as well! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

What a fun, kid friendly party! I think the family oriented Halloween parties are the best.


----------

